# Good airflow



## Jrod15 (Jun 3, 2005)

I just got a cheap $20 case and I put 4 HDDs in it. The case has no fans around the hard drives and no open spots in the front where the hard drives are. I don't even have any fans in it. I didn't really think about cooling when I got the case cause I just wanted a storage computer. But I noticed the computer was running quite slow, or when I was trying to access data on a Hard Drive it would be really slow. So I checked the temps and the Hard drive temps are around 55 C. I thought that was kinda high so I check my other computer, and I have a thermaltake armor case or something. I have 4 hard drives in that as well and most of the Temps are around 30C. So I'm guessing I need a new case :/. Can someone suggest something that isn't too expensive. I just spent a lot of money and put a new computer together. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

30C. good, 55C. bad. Don't see the hard drives lasting too long at that temp. Did you check the rest of them? cpu, motherboard etc. 
You're not going to get much better than this Cooler Master for 40 bucks (sale). Only has the one rear fan, you'd probablt want to put a 120mm. in the bottom front of the case. There is a spot for one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115


----------



## Jrod15 (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, that looks good. Yeah all my temps are high. On my newer pc they are all good. I think I will get that. Do you have any suggestions on a 120MM fan for the front? And are they easy to install? I've never put a fan on a case :x. haha thanks though man.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

One of my cases is the Centurion 534+ and that is very similar. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106 Has a different tool-free system and has one more fan, a side inake. For a front fan, it needs to be 120x120x25mm. in size and they usually can either connect to a system fan header on the motherboard or with an adapter, connect to a molex connector. With the molex, it'd be on at full speed unless you mod it to run on lower voltage, or if it's something like an Antec TriCool it would have a speed controller on it. The antec fans are fairly quiet on low anyway. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209006 
Scythe also makes some very nice fans, this one has less airflow than the antec, except when it's on low, but no speed control. Not a big deal though, it's quieter at all times. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185057 
You might be able to find a case with more fans and cheaper, but for the price, you can't beat the CoolerMaster cases.


----------



## Jrod15 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmm, I think I like the first case you showed me. So that Antec fan would work for that case right? Cause I want to get the most airflow possible.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, the Antec will fit fine. Most 120mm. fans are 25mm thick, and that's what you need. There is the odd fan that is 120x120x38mm., but it won't fit, too bad as Scythe has one and it has a ton of airflow. just too thick to fit between the drive cage and the front of the case. 
One thing I forget to mention earlier is screws. Fans don't take the same screw as others in your computer, thicker shaft and small head sort of. Some fans come with fan screws, but the Antecs don't, unless they changed it. Couldn't find them on newegg, but here's a good picture of what they look like. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25779&vpn=CASEFANSCREWS&manufacture=Nexus Technology USA


----------

